# Does excel spot treatment eliminate mold?



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Well i've had my lotus plant for years, and it's always had a bit of white fuzz at its crown, never spread, and its not even on the other plants that propogated from it. But i finally looked it up and it said its mold. Plant is thriving which is why i never paid attention. But i figured since i got quite a few other plants free from it, i can try treating for it without much worry of losing the plant. So im wondering if people have had experience spot treating Mold with excel?


----------

